# Nocton Hall, Lincs, February 2016



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2016)

Been meaning to do this place for ages so me and non-member GazzaM set off for deepest Lincolnshire. A lot of people tend to overlook the hall for the corridors of the former RAF hospital. We hit the hall first and gave it a good looking over. Ironically the hospital was a fail due to a serious stepping up in the perimeter fence integrity. So another time on that one. Anyhowz, hall history time...

Nocton Hall, Lincolnshire is Grade II listed building. A plaque on the wall of the hall states it was originally constructed on the site in 1530, although it has been notable for two reconstructions. The house itself was a later addition, built to stand with a priory that was founded in the 12th century. The earthworks of the priory are located about 1 km from the house. In 1834 Nocton Old Hall was subject to a fire which led to the current building being erected in 1841 by the 1st Earl of Ripon. Nocton was then purchased by George Hodgson, a very wealthy industrialist, in 1889. Here’s the hall in all its glory in 1901:


Nocton1901 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The hall subsequently passed through two generations of the Hodgson family and was used for a convalescent home for American officers wounded in the latter part of World War II. In 1919 the Hall was then sold to William Dennis and then passed onto his son. In 1940 during the Second World War it was taken over by the Army and used as the home of 21st Casualty Clearing Station (CCS) RAMC and then by the Air Ministry. The Hall and its grounds remained as a site of an RAF hospital until its closure in 1983. It reverted to private use in the 1980s when Torrie Richardson bought the hall and used it as a residential home. The home ran into difficulty and closed in the mid-1990s. While empty, the hall was subject to many break-ins and the fireplaces and the stair banisters were stolen. Worse was to come. On the morning of 24th October 2004 the hall burnt down for a second time, reducing it to a shell. Options are currently being considered regarding the future of the building but today it remains a fenced-off and unstable shell. OK…on with the pix…

Through the trees the house appears:


img3730 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img3723 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The chimneys still stand proud:


img3736 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some pointing required:


img3768 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Mmmm…precarious is the work that comes to mind here:


img3728 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3727 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Probably the best bit of stonework:


img3725 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close up:


img3767detail by HughieDW, on Flickr

This isn’t bad either:


img3729 by HughieDW, on Flickr

More exquisite stonework round the front on the hall:


img3761 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3754 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front left of the hall:


img3740 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the main entrance:


img3738 by HughieDW, on Flickr

After fire – do not use the lift:


img3763 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what this is:


img3752 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pipework in some need of attention:


img3750 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old fire hose:


img3762 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A trashed heater:


img3760 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And obligatory staircase porn:


img3759 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3756 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally, inside one of the out buildings:


img3744 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tazong (Feb 21, 2016)

A really beautiful building - great photos bud


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't see the problem, it's just a few little cracks.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2016)

Nothing a few hundred thousand wouldn't put right.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice one HughieD  I didn't get into the hall when I visited; just the hospital so it's nice to see the inside, thank you.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2016)

Your unknown object is either a tea/laundry trolley or medicine trolley/cabinet. You can see the hand bar for pushing the thing and the two zinc/cadmium plated items are the remains of rubber wheeled castors - after the rubber wheels have burnt away. The axles and the ball races that the castors swivelled on are still in situ.


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2016)

It was a lovely place in it time, some of the masonry and chimneys could be salvaged and used on other listed buildings, Sound Job, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2016)

First time I've seen a house that was bursting at the joints!! First class write up and photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 21, 2016)

That's just lovely hughie..I really love how all that modern staircase is in the middle of this old run down hall.four times I have been this place and still ain't been in the hall properly


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 21, 2016)

Superb photos. What a grand building and nice too see the old girl in her prime. Another one of these storms and there could be a bit less to see though.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 21, 2016)

Such shame to see a beautiful building like that fall to ruins. A fantastic set of pics, really enjoyed them ..... and the skeleton frame of the lift was a great sight!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Cheers folks....



Rubex said:


> Nice one HughieD  I didn't get into the hall when I visited; just the hospital so it's nice to see the inside, thank you.



Deffo worth a revisit for this place alone Rubex. Easy in when you work it out...



Dirus_Strictus said:


> Your unknown object is either a tea/laundry trolley or medicine trolley/cabinet. You can see the hand bar for pushing the thing and the two zinc/cadmium plated items are the remains of rubber wheeled castors - after the rubber wheels have burnt away. The axles and the ball races that the castors swivelled on are still in situ.



Dirus - as always - a font of knowledge!



Mikeymutt said:


> That's just lovely hughie..I really love how all that modern staircase is in the middle of this old run down hall.four times I have been this place and still ain't been in the hall properly



Get yer sen in that there hall Mikey...



Sludden said:


> Superb photos. What a grand building and nice too see the old girl in her prime. Another one of these storms and there could be a bit less to see though.



Thank you Sludden...was thinking that myself as I was stood underneath the chimney pots!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like you had a lovely day for it! 
Excellent detailed shots of the stonework too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

